# Clivia miniata in bloom



## Gideon (Sep 20, 2006)

Well it is Clivia miniata blooming season in SA, so are a few of my babies


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 21, 2006)

Can you tell us more about these? I like the different variations.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh lord...I'm gonna get re-addicted to these guys I can feel it....

Awesome cultivars Gideon, and that Red Multipetal Variegated is EXQUISITE! Wish it was blooming season here, mine are getting first bloom size.

Jon
________
Home Insurance Dicussion


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice colours!


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 21, 2006)

You guys are going to make me google these aren't you? Tell me the history behind these. Where do they come from? The different cultivars reminds me of Neofinetia.


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

One of my very favorites! Another one I coveted as a young girl at the flower show. Not small plants though!


----------



## DavidM (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, they are lovely, did you see the one they sold for $4200 last week?

Phrag, check out Gideon's Clivia site at www.cliviabase.co.za for some info on these South African plants


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2006)

Gorgeous, even if they are not orchids!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 21, 2006)

I am amazed by the variation in this species. When I was in Kenya a few years ago, I took some seed from a plant I saw along the road. I took it back to the Netherlands and germinated them, and to my surprise (about 5 years later) some of them turned out yellow, some were orange, and some were yellow with orange, kind of like the splash one. Later I found out that the yellow ones sell for lots of money. When I moved to the US I gave them all to my mom to take care of.....Later I found out she had given them all away:sob: 

Robert


----------



## Gideon (Sep 21, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Can you tell us more about these? I like the different variations.


John, these plants are from South Africa, there are 6 species, namely:
C.miniata, C. nobilis, C. gardenii, C. robustus, C. caulescence and the newly (2002) descovered C. mirabilis. There is a huge variety of colours (we use colour charts to distinguish differences), shapes and sizes, a very well know Japanese breeder, Yoshikazu Nakamura has done wonders with the different colours and flower shapes. The Chinese Clivia breeders have some of the best variegated and broadleaved varieties. The Chinese grow Clivia mainly for the leaves, they say they have one season for flowers, three for berries and four for the leaves.

Onces the flowers are spent and provided they have been pollinated successfully, green berries (seed pods) form, which change colour as they mature to red, yellow, variegated and peachy colour, depending on the mother plant


----------



## Gideon (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> ...Not small plants though!




Not totally true, the chinese have produced truely dwarf plants

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a157/thomasriver/Clivias/Fgallery2-7.jpg


----------



## Gideon (Sep 21, 2006)

DavidM said:


> Wow, they are lovely, did you see the one they sold for $4200 last week?



Yes I saw it, it is called Charl's Green and is the greenest Clivia I have seen


----------



## Wendy (Sep 21, 2006)

I could get addicted to collecting Clivia. It's a good thing they are bigger plants or I would probably have more by now. The two I have bloom faithfully every year....I love the flowers.


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

Wendy said:


> It's a good thing they are bigger plants or I would probably have more by now.



That mini Gideon posted looks pretty cute, Wendy! oke:


----------

